# Which shade of Bare Minerals...



## cejr15 (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi!  I want to try out bare minerals but I don't know which shade to go for, either fair or fairly light?  I put a picture in for added help!  Thanks!

http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h1...5/DSC_1134.jpg

http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h1...5/DSC_0110.jpg

Also if anyone has any other recommendations for other make up that would suit my complexion, whether it be eyeshadow, lipsticks, glosses or blushes.  Thanks!


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 22, 2007)

deffo fairly light! im NW20 in mac foundation and i wanted to start using bare minerals.. anyway you can only buy it online over here and the swatches looked ok so i picked 'light' and when it came it was ok as it was summer and i had a tan [probably about NW25 then] and now i can only wear it when i have fake tan on! so i suggest fairly light to you as you look abit paler than me naturally


----------



## cejr15 (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for the reply!  I know the pics aren't great, I'm usually the one talking them then I have none of myself!  Yeah I was thinking of fairly light as well.  Did you get the starter kit?  I was thinking of just picking the shade and buying a mac 182?  My skin is dry and I'm worried that it might just make me look flaky!  I'm from the UK too!


----------



## xphoxbex (Dec 22, 2007)

yeaup i agree with glam8babe. fairly light looks right for you!  Are you going to get the set?  I think that it's a good deal.  It lasted me a pretty long time.


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 22, 2007)

i didnt get the set! i got the foundation and mineral veil both really cheap from Glow Girl: Online retailer of cosmetics, makeup, skin care, tanning, hair care its soo good! fast delivery and saves you quite abit.   i use the 182 to apply it too and it goes on flawlessly my skin looks perfect [and its nowhere near perfect naturally!]
if you are going to buy the foundation then you should really get the mineral veil as it sets it and makes it last longer.


----------

